# AVR Problems - What am I missing



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

I have an older Yamaha Rx-v2095 receiver which in its day (9-10 years ago) was their flagship I believe. In the past when I played a Dolby Digital or DTS movie the OSD would indicate it was DD or DTS. Ocassionally I would have to press the 'Effect' or 'Input' button to get a full DD/DTS signal but otherwise no problems. Well now I can't get any sound when in DD/DTS mode....the only way to get sound thru all 4 speakers is when it displays 'AUTO: PCM'? I've had the receiver in twice now and both times they said it was working for them (a total of three weeks in the shop). After the first time, I set it all back up I got it to work fine for 15 minutes and then I shut it down cause I didn't have time to watch a complete movie....after that no luck. Took it back, they couldn't find anything wrong with it, brought it home and I can't get anything unless in the 'AUTO: PCM' setting.

I know this is a good excuse to get a new processor but I'd like to have this unit for the secondary viewing room as it is still a good unit otherwise....as I understand it the PCM mode is not giving me full DD/DTS processing......anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks
Ron


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Have you changed your source components or anything else recently?


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I have but I've tried three different sources using optical, coax and analog connections same results.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you sure you new sources are set to send out bitstream? 

If the sources are sending out DD or dts bitstream then with the AVR's AUTO setting, the AVR will get the multichannel bitstream and decode it. You would not hear anything at all if the sources are sending bitstream and your AVR would only use PCM as an input. So the AVR's AUTO setting is working fine in that case. There is no PCM output from a source (player) if it is set to bitstream and the title it is playing is using DD or dts. Titles without DD/dts bitstream (like a redbook CD) will have the player send out two channel stereo linear PCM on the S/PDIF (coax or optical Toslink) connection.


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Bob,
If I'm following you it sounds like my sources may be sending a PCM signal instead of a DD/DTS signal. Under that assumption I assume I need to go into the setup/menus for the source and check how it is sending things. If that is true does that mean when I switch back and forth between music (in two channel) and Home Theater (5.1 setup) I will have to change this output setting? Thanks for educating me!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an older Yamaha receiver as well in my living room and if I remember right the receiver must be set to "auto" for the optical input. Do you have the DVD players analog outputs hooked up the the receiver as well? in my Yamaha's manual it says the the receiver can not have both inputs used at the same time or it will default using the analog inputs.


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Tony,
I use the AUTO input mode generally but did cycle thru all input modes. I also have tried all three (optical, coax & analog) separately so there isn't a conflict there.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Strange, On my receiver it remembers the last setting for each input. Have you checked to make sure it is not going to effect off when in the DVD mode. Does your receiver have the OSD to TV? what are the options set to on that. maybe something is not turned on in that area?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

okron said:


> If I'm following you it sounds like my sources may be sending a PCM signal instead of a DD/DTS signal. Under that assumption I assume I need to go into the setup/menus for the source and check how it is sending things.


 Yes! Please do so.



> If that is true does that mean when I switch back and forth between music (in two channel) and Home Theater (5.1 setup) I will have to change this output setting?


You should not. Say the source is a DVD player that you set to "bitstream" for output. If you put in a audio CD then the source has no bitstream on the media it is playing -- just two channel stereo PCM. It will output PCM for that case and your Yamaha will AUTO switch to using PCM. You don't have to do a thing.


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Bob,
Thanks for the insight....the PCM output was my problem. My original DVD player was acting up so I hadn't retried using it as a source....I had purchased a PS3, OPPO DVD player and a DVD/VCR combo unit which were all acting the same way (no sound for DD/DTS). I checked my settings on the OPPO and made the change and it works as it should. Now I don't have an excuse to buy a new processor..:shh:....we'll keep that to ourselves OK.


----------

